# Munch's Christmas photos!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I cannot believe what my cat tolerates! He had no issues with the clothes and hat... what he did have issues with is the snow! Funny guy.
View attachment 37873
View attachment 37881
View attachment 37889
View attachment 37897


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! Munch is Rockin' that outfit!!
I love, love, love it!!
Very photogenic and YOU take Great Shots!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I said it last time he rocked the outdoor cat-wear, get the boy a contract with an agency. Munch SELLS those clothes. Put a bowl of purina or something beside him and cash in on the really deep pockets.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! He's such an awesome cat! I am just shocked at what he allows me to do to him! Lol

He probably would make a pretty great kitty model! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha he blends into the snow so well, love it! He looks just like a little elf. And so unimpressed by the snow's inability to be comfy 

I've been dying for some snow to stick over here so I can get Jacob out in it for the first time! I remember it being a blizzard the day we adopted him last year, but no sign of snow yet


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

He is adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

So cute!! I am surprised how well Munch photographs against a white background! Again, I ask...when will there be a winter photo contest? Munch is adorable


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> Aha he blends into the snow so well, love it! He looks just like a little elf. And so unimpressed by the snow's inability to be comfy


Our very short photoshoot ended when he jumped onto my shoulder and started yowling like a very pissy Siamese cat lol. His feet got cold lol... but I don't think he'll wear booties lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

He is absolutely STUNNING.

What camera do you use for your pics? Is it an Iphone camera or do you have a photography camera?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, so cute!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful! He'd look so pretty with a little girlfriend Gia next to him!! I'm not sure she'd be so good about being dressed up though... 

Love it, the colors contrast so nicely against his white fur.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> He is absolutely STUNNING.
> 
> What camera do you use for your pics? Is it an Iphone camera or do you have a photography camera?


I have both, but these were taken on my Samsung Galaxy II.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Beautiful! He'd look so pretty with a little girlfriend Gia next to him!! I'm not sure she'd be so good about being dressed up though...
> 
> Love it, the colors contrast so nicely against his white fur.


He so would look wonderful with Gia lol. And I honestly don't know why he's so tolerant of being dressed up. .. he just is lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> He so would look wonderful with Gia lol. And I honestly don't know why he's so tolerant of being dressed up. .. he just is lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah - Aries is like that, he tolerates everything. He just doesn't fit your white theme! Gia is still not too happy with nail trims, I doubt clothing or hats would be tolerated. Karina might be ok with it... not sure about her. She's very tolerant. She'd look like a mini-Munch, she's small!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww Maybe I'll just come and steal them both then! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Love these! The clothes look great on him and munch is so beautiful.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL aww, great pictures, sara


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

He is so CUTE!!! What a perfect little Christmas elf!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Awwww Maybe I'll just come and steal them both then!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They can visit, as long as you take Orion too. He can wrestle with the dogs for a couple hours, that might tire him out and keep him out of trouble! 

The three would make for some INCREDIBLE pictures!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

You would soooo win the Christmas contest.  If there was one.

Fantastic pictures.

We got a dusting of our first snow this morning. Everything looks very slightly white, but it wouldn't make for a cool picture like yours.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Where did you get these clothes?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> They can visit, as long as you take Orion too. He can wrestle with the dogs for a couple hours, that might tire him out and keep him out of trouble!
> 
> The three would make for some INCREDIBLE pictures!


They would look awesome together for sure! !!







Carmel said:


> You would soooo win the Christmas contest.  If there was one.
> 
> Fantastic pictures.
> 
> We got a dusting of our first snow this morning. Everything looks very slightly white, but it wouldn't make for a cool picture like yours.


He was on a 10ft high plough mound lol. Sure is easy to get snow pics here! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

0ozma said:


> Where did you get these clothes?


I've had them forever. Bought for the dogs lol. The t-shirt is actually a mini mouse t-shirt I bought for Mouse and the hat and bell collar were also bought for the dogs years ago lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol!  This is hilarious! I love Munch in his little Christmas outfit!! He's such a beautiful boy! I tried to get photos of my cats in costume for Halloween this year, and it did not go well. I got a rainbow tutu on Cosette for about a minute before she squirmed her way out of it, and she meowed pathetically the whole time she had it on. I _did_ manage to get a bat costume on Galileo, which he tolerated for about 3 minutes, but the photos my mom got were really lousy, and he wouldn't try it on again to allow us to take better ones. I guess I'll just have to live vicariously through you and Munch for now.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll make sure to dreas him up in stupid outfits now and then, just for you! LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Lovely pics! Munch has stunning eyes!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

He has stunning everythings! I keep coming back here to look at him. I think he's maaaaaaybe my second favorite cat.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Munch takes some cool pics for sure. As the kids say, he has swag. But my favorite Munchisms are still the videos with Mouse. They really are quite the pair. Oh and that one middle of the night video, I think that one was a solo.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awe thanks you guys! I love him to bits, evwn in the middle of the night lol. He and Mouse certainly are a pair... currently, Mouse is on my lap, Boo is beside me and Munch is beside him... Mouse and Munch are reaching over Boo to wrestle LOL. Poor Boo is growling at them, but because none of them hear at all... no one cares! Silly idiots LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Fantastic pics! And Munch sure knows how to pose!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

0ozma said:


> He has stunning everythings! I keep coming back here to look at him. I think he's maaaaaaybe my second favorite cat.


You shouldn't play favorites...  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Why must you reject me so :'( :sad2


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

He is very handsome! Those are such great pics. I'm sure he got some yummy treats for being so amenable.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

See, he truly is cool about being dressed up in goofy outfits! Lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzjX3BRZudk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow!! He is ADORABLE!! Even Aries wouldn't be that tolerant!  Great video.

Gia got all festive by decorating herself in mouse blood. :roll: Yum.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well... at least it's red! LOL

I happen to think Munch is a pretty awesome cat... nice to see others think so as well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya, ET will never tolerate that. Munch is simply awesome. We have a newspaper photo competition here on "X'mas Pets", I can't even put anything on his head, getting him on those costumes? no way, lol...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good point though about the photo contests. Munch could be hauling in some prizes!


----------

